# The MDF Champion ;)



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all got a shooting contest for you to try  unfortunately I haven't got prices for first place, haven't got the money to spend on postage, sorry, but if you still want to do it then this is what you have to do.

In the picture below is a piece of MDF, you have to use MDF no ply or other hardboards, cut it to 28cm by 13cm and it has to be 1.2cm thick or more.

Suspend it in you catch box or were ever you shot, with a single string.

You can use up to 12mm steel balls, no lead, but you can use marbles if you wish, same there up to 12mm.

You shot from 10m, no tape measure needed. (I trust you all  )

We need to see you and the target at all times.

Its who ever cuts the board in half in the least shots.

Ends on the 31st of july

Good luck to who ever gives it a go!

-Epic


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I lile this chalenge, Il enter when Ill find the time  nice idea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would try also but I won't have time before the Midwest tournament.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gonna be tough ... best of luck to all who enter!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> Gonna be tough ... best of luck to all who enter!Cheers .... Charles


Yep. Ricochets will need to be considered as well.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna be tough ... best of luck to all who enter!Cheers .... Charles
> ...


thats true, tried it myself earlier and had a couple come back at me, nothing to dangerous though.

-Epic


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love a contest and enter almost all of them but you're not going to find me shooting at a board on purpose.
Be sure to wear your safety glasses and possibly a mouthguard for this one anic:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Think I got it in 36, not very good, got stage fright, ill have another go today 

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Changed my mind, doesn't really feel like a competition if theres no prize for first place, First place will get some WOOD! various pieces for little laminations and anything else they want to do with it. Ill include some burmese teak, African Padauk, yew, maybe some other 

GOOD LUCK!

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's the prize for first  not much but something.




  








IMG 0290




__
HP Slingshots


__
Jul 28, 2014








-Epic


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty brutal on that MDF!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Do we get the table too?


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Arber said:


> Do we get the table too?


not the table


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

but there is some paduak, mahogany, bermess teak, yew and a SPS blank.

-Epic


----------

